

C++ as a teaching language. - isabre
http://aaminpour.github.com/Blog/2012/05/07/Using-C++-for-an-Abstraction-and-Specification-Course/

======
dblohm7
I took that exact course nearly 10 years ago at Waterloo.

Part of the problem when I took that course was that neither of the two
professors who taught it actually knew C++ themselves. Our final exam
contained syntax that wouldn't even compile if it had been tried on a real
machine. It was a good thing that I already knew the language.

As for the course itself, I think that the problem is that the curriculum is
overextended. They try to combine design, lifecycle methodologies, testing,
and C++ all into one course.

I think that OP is misguided in his blanket statements about C++ being a poor
teaching language to use in university. While I agree that a different
language would be more useful for covering the remaining topics in that
course, he's going to need C++ in years 3 and 4 whether he likes it or not. It
would be a mistake not to leverage this course as an opportunity to learn
about pointers.

